# Bia Hoi - Ag Recipe Ideas?



## neo__04 (22/8/11)

Hey all, 

Chasing an AG recipe for a Bia Hoi if possible. Havent found much info on the topic.
I know its a Vietnamese Lager, pretty popular over there and sold in pubs and on the street.

Anyone able to help me out?

Thanks in advance


----------



## J Grimmer (23/8/11)

I have never made one and if it were me i would be looking a pilsner recipe and substituting some rice into your grain bill and looking at a cereal mash, good larger yeast and lightly hopped, with hallertauer to about 20IBU. Good luck.

Jan


----------



## thylacine (23/8/11)

Chasing an AG recipe for a Bia Hoi if possible. Havent found much info on the topic.
I know its a Vietnamese Lager, pretty popular over there and sold in pubs and on the street.


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=998


----------



## Bribie G (23/8/11)

Yes I was going to suggest Fourstar, he goes there regularly - personally I'd go with S-189 fermented at around 14 and crank it out a bit quicker. 
Cereal mash is easy, the version I use (a bit different from the American one, but IMHO it adds a bit more body and smoothness)

In Stockpot, cook rice in water to a porridge. 
Cool to around 73
Stir in a kilo of your base malt - stir like buggery
The Alpha Amylase will zap the rice very quickly and you'll feel the thick porridge suddenly turn into a thin "soup"

Add this soup to your main mash at 65 degrees. 

:icon_cheers:


----------

